# Difference between Golden and Labrador Retrievers?



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

Two of the most popular breeds of dogs around where I live are Golden Retrievers and Labrador Retrievers. In fact they are so popular that there are just about enough mixes of the two breeds to call them pedigree, including my own, Troy. However, i was just wondering what exactly the difference is in these two breeds temperament wise. I know they are both very similar. I know Goldens have long hair, Labs have short hair. From what i have noticed, i have gathered that Labs tend to be stocky and Goldens lean. I suspect that Goldens may be a bit more energetic. I owned one once and he was VERY hyper, yet the 75% Lab mix i have right now is very calm. Could be coincidence. I would just like to hear a kindve temperament difference between the two from the professionals here.

EDITED: Summed up, im thinking about adopting a Golden.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

We have plenty of goldens around here too, but I swear labs are the Minnesota state dogs.  Honestly I am probably seeing a lot of byb labs and goldens, but I find them to be very similar in temperament. As a very general trend, though, my experience is the opposite of yours - I think (once mature) the goldens are a bit gentler and mellower and the labs are more "don't-stop" energetic. OTOH I'm quite sure most of the ones I don't see aren't getting enough exercise, either.

Bottom line is that I think both generally very nice, outgoing, friendly breeds.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I can only really speak on the labs. I've never owned a golden, though I interact with them often at the guide school I volunteer for. Physically, yes the GR are taller and leaner, most labs are shorter and stockier. As for hyperness, I dont know; Of the 4 labs I have, 1 is a spazz, 1 is happy to never move a muscle, and the other is in-between. (the other's a puppy, so of course she's still spazzy). I've never noticed any major differences in personality/ temperment, but maybe some GR owners can tell you more.


----------



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, this is my first lab, and he is actually part GR...so i cant really base an opinion off him. And ive only interacted with 2 golden retrievers in my life. One that died of a strange disease when he was about 3, and another that im considering adopting. Ive noticed both dogs have a tendency to love to be chased. If you throw a ball to them, they pick it up and run with it until you come after them. This could just be something "some dogs do", but i havent had another dog do it, and these two love doing it. Of course that could be an obedience problem if you want them to bring it back, but i always just looked at it as one of his favorite games. It actually made him quite the football player. Ive never seen a dog appear to completely understand the game of football before in my life. ANYWAY. i also notice both of them got this urge to go out doors, i know it sounds strange. But if you are, say, trying to open a gate they both stick their noses at the corner of the gate and attempt to force themselves through the gate. Once again, could just be a disobedience problem, but both these dogs did the exact thing. Not trying to say thats a temperament but it roots down to a deeper tendency. The GR's both seem to enjoy running and seem much faster at it than my Lab. I've told my fiancee' that it seems Troy sortve gallops when he runs, the GR's seem to run closer to the ground similar to a BC if you know what im saying.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

Having had both breeds before, the only significant difference i've noticed is their coat. Naturally every individual dog differs personality wise, but both breeds are active gun dogs that are known for their great temperaments. Both breeds are awesome, but labs seem to put weight on quicker than a golden.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

My cousins had golden's growing up (still do) and we have had labs (or dobes lol). I would say temperament wise they are very similar, and depending on the dog I really think size and shape are similar. Coats are VERY different in that labs do not have as long or as thick of fur as the goldens. In my experience labs are much more hyper then golden's, or perhaps it's better to say golden's calm down faster than labs. my cousins Golden was 2 years older than our lab and by 2 she was a normal well behaved dog. Our lab while well behaved at 2 fought with her instinct to jump on people till she was 6 or so. I would say both are wonderful family dogs for an active house hold, but if you are not active it might be hit or miss till either breed gets a little more mature as to be a good fit or not. My current lab (who is a lab mix) must be walked at LEAST a half mile a day (we would rather a mile to two miles if I have time) and still plays constantly. Her biggest issue is her hyperness but we attribute that to her being a lab since that's always been our experience.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

The stockier labs are usually the "English" bred, the blocked heads big bones, shorter tail. The Amer. labs are taller, have what I call a squeezed head, leaner build. I've also notice this because there are so many BYB of ret. The retrievers don't have that good head anymore, they looked like they've squeezed through a door along with their bodies. I see less hair and just less body and a lot less mind. The temperaments aren't as good as they used to be either. A friend of mine did trials with labs and she said people liked the taller, leaner lab...its personal preference. There are a couple of goldens that come into the grooming shop and neither one has 2 brain cells to rub together. Most of the surrenders that come in the shelter are lab or labx, some are aggressive, some were dumped because they don't mature till 2. But again I tell everyone do your homework before you get a dog...AGGG!!

Labs are short haired, black, blonde chocolate. Broad skull, side view should be a moderate stop and pronounced brow...this is what I don't see anymore. Goldens are long haired, double coat, not rough nor silky. Broad skull, stop well defined but not abrupt (less that the lab.) Golden in color but shades vary greatly.

I grew up in a neighborhood were some new people moved in with a golden...this dog terrorized us. I would come home from school and that dog was at my back door growling at me so I couldn't get in...that was scary. They finally got rid of the dog when he mauled their own handicapped child.


----------



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> I grew up in a neighborhood were some new people moved in with a golden...this dog terrorized us. I would come home from school and that dog was at my back door growling at me so I couldn't get in...that was scary. They finally got rid of the dog when he mauled their own handicapped child.


Wow, out of all the Labs and GR's i have seen, they have all been so passive they hardly even defend themselves, ive never known one to be aggressive like that.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

s2thalayer said:


> Wow, out of all the Labs and GR's i have seen, they have all been so passive they hardly even defend themselves, ive never known one to be aggressive like that.


its getting more common, unfortunately. unruly and/or aggressive labs and goldens that are a result of people assuming they are automatically "bomb proof" and safe dogs, and not training and socializing them properly.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

HersheyBear said:


> its getting more common, unfortunately. unruly and/or aggressive labs and goldens that are a result of people assuming they are automatically "bomb proof" and safe dogs, and not training and socializing them properly.


This is the truth around us too it is more common to find unruly and aggressive Labs ...I am actually going through this right now with my sisters in-laws they ~purchased~ a Lab/weimeriner mix puppy and have not socailized or even tried to work with it no matter how much we both try to help and work with them...They want to just let the dog do what it wants to do (has even bit them in the face,well it has no bite inhibition and they brought it home at 6/7 weeks) ...This is going to be one out of control big lab ((sigh))


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sincewe are sharing horrer stories...

I was personally attacked by a large poorly bred Labrador Retriever at my old job as a kennel worker, I had taken the dog out on a noose lead and put the dog in an excersize yard, took the lead off and locked the gate. When I turned back around the dog lunged at me standing it's front paws on me and I held my hands on it's throat pushing it back with all my strength to hold it away from my face while It was snapping at me, it finally decided to grab my arm instead. I was lucky to have a sweater and a parka on at the time and only suffered lots of bruising. For some wonderful reason after gnawing on my arm for a few secons the dog got off me and backed away and I got the heck out of the excersize pen. It took another attack on another employee for the dog to be banned from the place.

That said my cousin owns two well bred field labs, one is a compleate loveable spaz at 3.5 years old and the other is a moderate energy loveable dork who is trained in hunting.


----------



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats crazy! I guess any untrained dog can be a time bomb, but that really surprises me that a lab is even capable of it! which i guess is just me being naive.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

s2thalayer said:


> Thats crazy! I guess any untrained dog can be a time bomb, but that really surprises me that a lab is even capable of it! which i guess is just me being naive.


Yeah, all dogs have their own distinct personalities, and breeding and upbringing can all make a big difference. On the whole, they're super-friendly, but it can happen, as with any breed. My brother just re-homed a GR that had a BAD attitude. She was well-bred and trained. Her problems could've been addressed, but he didnt have the know-how to do it.


----------



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

Well i can see that, because had Cracker here on the forums not told my how to tame my Border Collie she would have been a freakin nightmare as an adult.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

I think with both labs and goldens, its important to either get an adult dog or a well-bred puppy, at least in my area. Goldens are by far the most popular dogs in my neighbourhood and I think a lot of people are getting them from the same or a few different crappy breeders. Several of these dogs are dog aggressive and/or human aggressive. They definitely don't come anywhere near the standard for Golden Retrievers in temperament or build. 

Personally, Deeken has been attacked twice by goldens in our neighbourhood an it was the start of his leash reactivity. Turns out both these dogs were from the same place and had no training. I guess what I'm saying is because of the popularity of both these breeds people are breeding them with little attention to temperament and structure and some of the lines the BYB around here breed have become prone to dog aggression. Personally, I have been turned right off Golden's and its sad because I know intellectually that pretty much none of the dogs around here are examples of what the breed should be.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

here's a related thread by a blogger known as Retrieverman, who posts a lot about the diff. retriever breeds. Labs are in the same exact boat,so even though the article is golden specific, you can substitute "Lab" where it says "Golden" and it;'d be the same story.

http://retrieverman.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/are-golden-retrievers-becoming-more-aggressive/


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

s2thalayer said:


> Thats crazy! I guess any untrained dog can be a time bomb, but that really surprises me that a lab is even capable of it! which i guess is just me being naive.


That is where the problem is coming in. People are breeding Labs like they are the dog for everyone, which they are not. There are a lot of byb that care little for the standard and just breed Lab to any old Lab to produce puppies for a buck. Labs are one of the top 5 breeds for sure. There are more Labs and Pit Bulls in the local shelters then any other breed. Labs are supposed to be soft mouthed and have happy go lucky temperaments but over breeding is producing quite a few dangerous dogs. There were only a few dogs ever (maybe 3?) kicked out of the Green Bay city limits under their dangerous dog policy. One was a Yellow Lab that had chased and went after several different people. 

I am not anti-Lab at all, I think they can be cool dogs if well bred, socialized and trained. You know, just like any other breed. Too much of a good thing tends to end up being a pretty crappy thing.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Breed popularity again, Inga. 

I am personally not a lab person. I don't even tend to get along with labs that are owned by other people, and I would never want one myself. Interestingly, I _do_ like Goldens, and I've never found the personalities to be as similar as what people here are saying. I've owned a golden, and several friends still do. My experience has always been that goldens are more laid back than labs. Of course, I have to go back to what everybody else has been saying about poor breeding.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

My Kowalski is Half Lab, and he definitly does not have a Labs Go go go personality, he's a deep thinker and thinks everything through you can see it when he's doing things like working. He's an amazing boy, but so is his mom (A Lab as well)


----------

